# *New* 2DSXL Thread



## HHoney (Jul 31, 2017)

Did you purchase the New 2DSXL?


I am curious what you think. 

I know now there are many people here on TBT who have original 3DS models and may be in need of an upgrade.

Looking forward to hearing what other people think


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 31, 2017)

I think it's a good idea for those who want a 3ds that don't intend on using the 3D, that's foldable.
I would've gone for this if it came out back in the day.


----------



## Katelyn (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm definitely going to buy one. It seems logical to me since I don't ever use the 3D feature and it's a bit cheaper.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2017)

Would have wanted it, but the fact that the price is not much lower than those with 3D(and you can turn it off lol Nintendo pretending you can't, or?) doesn't really make me want it anyways, and eh the colours are a bit too clash-y for me.


----------



## lucyhannahg (Aug 1, 2017)

i'll buy one when my current 3DS wears out..!


----------



## KnightsSorrow (Aug 1, 2017)

With my girlfriend's New 3DS playing up a little, she decided to get the 2DS XL, and she's loving it. I honestly think the images on the main screen are more crisp than my New 3DS XL in 2D mode. And it's even cheaper when you consider that it comes with a charger. So we now have our own chargers in the bedroom to charge our units overnight, and the new charger sits in the lounge in case we forget to recharge overnight and are playing during the day (yeah... it's more of a convenience thing). Though for the moment, I'm sticking with my 3DS XL, if only because I actually like playing some games in 3D.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2017)

You shouldn't really charge things overnight but yeah that's just me being safe.

Might get a Japanese one if my current one decides to poop like all old models but yeah hope they come out with better colours.


----------



## busy.crossing (Aug 1, 2017)

I would probably get one if my 3DS XL (the original one) dies...but I'm also not a huge fan of the current colours. Hopefully they release more designs in the future!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2017)

they have some limited in Japan and i guess the black/turquoise is aight...

however probs not getting it until either of the new models drops in price or they have like 50% off lol


----------



## Kitsey (Aug 1, 2017)

I actually kind of like the bright button colors, but I'm going to try and hold onto my old 3DS XL until it kicks the bucket. I never use the 3D feature, though.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Aug 1, 2017)

I bought the new 2DS XL and here are my first impressions:

-It's lighter(it weighs exactly the same as the flat 2DS)and more balanced than the 3DS XL.It doesn't feel top heavy like the 3DS XL.
-I agree with KnightsSorrow...images on the screen are a bit sharper and the colors are more vibrant than the 3DS XL.
-Worst.Stylus.Ever.The stylus included is short and fat and uncomfortable to use.
-Build quality is good.It has a more utilitarian look than the 3DS XL but it doesn't look cheap like the flat 2DS.The bottom shell is a matte black and the top has a nice ribbed texture.
-I noticed that I can feel vibrations from the speakers in the bottom shell while I'm playing.

I need to play this machine a bit more to get a better feel for it.As far as I know,the white and orange version is available in the U.K.,Europe and Japan(and possibly Australia) but not in the States.


----------



## KnightsSorrow (Aug 1, 2017)

Nunnafinga said:


> I bought the new 2DS XL and here are my first impressions:
> 
> -It's lighter(it weighs exactly the same as the flat 2DS)and more balanced than the 3DS XL.It doesn't feel top heavy like the 3DS XL.
> -I agree with KnightsSorrow...images on the screen are a bit sharper and the colors are more vibrant than the 3DS XL.
> ...



The stylus is probably the only complaint my girlfriend has with it. And I can confirm that Australia has the white/orange and the black/blue. But I personally think the black/blue looks better.


----------



## dizzy bone (Aug 1, 2017)

I've had my 3DSXL for 4+ years now so it's time for an upgrade for sure. I may go for this, but not quite yet. It hasn't come to my country yet and the price is still ridiculous (the same I bought my 3ds for, even though it was a refurbished version but still). I also kinda hate the colors.


----------



## vel (Aug 1, 2017)

i'll buy it when i can, and if it's necessary. my 3ds is still in good condition, until it stops working, i'll be using it.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks for the review up there Nunnafinga 

Yeah the price is almost as high as a new/used new 3ds/XL and you can turn the 3D off so I don't see why they'd make this so expensive. If my current one breaks, yeah I'd probably stalk this or get an used cheap Japanese new 3ds/XL but yeah 20-30 bucks off the regular New ones doesn't justify it.


----------



## Ray-ACP (Aug 2, 2017)

I've gone from 3ds to 3ds xl to new 3ds to new 2ds xl and i can tell you want persuaded me to leave the smaller 3ds for the bigger 2ds.

First thing was the look, even for a 3ds it looks sleek. The inside looks a bit like a smartphone now on the top screen and the general design is great. I'm not too keen on losing pixel clarity for the bigger screen but the 3d never bothered me. So i went ot 2d. Now i have, I can say i do miss the 3d slightly but not a ton.

What i do love and have always loved with the XL series, dsi xl...3ds xl...is the original aspect ratio for virtual console games. When you hold start, it runs the vc games in their original resolution and not the stretched to fit the screens. On the original smaller 3ds, the original aspect ratio would be tiny because the screens are tiny. On the larger consoles, the original aspect ratio ifts perfectly for nes/gba/gameboy/ds games so they actually look better on the xls than they do with the smaller one. (full pixel clarity and at full size)

As for nes and snes games. They look superb. The original resolution for them fits the actual size of the screen normally so it looks crisp and fits the whole screen.

I have small hands so the smaller stylus doesnt bother me, i got used to it quickly. The resolution bothers me slightly but i'll get over it. It is nice not having to unscrew the entire 3ds to change the microsd card out, and as cool as cover plates were, they were annoying to keep screwing them in.

Last but not least, the volume. Because the speakers are now on the bottom of the 3ds, you get that 'vibrating effect' where it sounds like the speakers are too loud it vibrates the entire console. It doesn't bother me all that much and it's only when listening on full volume (which i dont tend to do anyway cos hella loud) but it might bother some people.

Alot of people are saying the new 2ds xl screens look a little washed out compared to the 3ds xl however that's probably because of the 3ds screen lottery. Mine looks superb, i think my screen is an IPS screen.

If you don't know what TN or IPS screens are, check this thread:

https://gbatemp.net/threads/guide-tn-and-ips-displays-which-does-my-3ds-have.409925/

Apparently every 3ds uses a randomly selected screen type and the benefits and disadvantages are listed in that thread but in a nutshell: IPS = better clarity but uses more power/might show scanlines & TN = power saver but colour contrast is poor/more washed out


----------



## Flare (Aug 8, 2017)

The 2DS XL is rather interesting to me atm. But the Stylus complaints makes me think otherwise...


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 8, 2017)

If i were to get a *new* ds id get dat white 2ds looks so sleek


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2017)

Flare said:


> The 2DS XL is rather interesting to me atm. But the Stylus complaints makes me think otherwise...



can't be worse than the OG 3ds one.. why does it need to expendable i mean it's only annoying trying to hold it wtf


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm buying one of these later this month (I'm only one paycheck away!). I feel like it's the ideal model gaming system for me since I've owned both a 3Ds and a New Nintendo 3ds XL and never used the 3d with either of them. I wear glasses and it made my eyes hurt. 
I've read online that this 2ds XL will also have Amiibo capabilities. It will, right? Cause I'm actually pretty excited about that. 
The only thing that really worries me about this system is how games that were *intended* to be played in 3d (like Super Mario 3d Land) will look in 2d. Otherwise, though, I'm really looking forward to my purchase and can't wait to get back into gaming.


----------



## Sonja (Aug 25, 2017)

I will certainly buy one if a cute limited/special edition comes out! Although my family won't agree with my choice since I already own a 3DS since almost two years ^^' whynintendo


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 28, 2017)

primandimproper said:


> I've read online that this 2ds XL will also have Amiibo capabilities. It will, right? Cause I'm actually pretty excited about that.
> The only thing that really worries me about this system is how games that were *intended* to be played in 3d (like Super Mario 3d Land) will look in 2d. Otherwise, though, I'm really looking forward to my purchase and can't wait to get back into gaming.


 the *new* model _all_ have NFC built in

And if you're not going to be using 3d normally why does it matter if you can't 3d in 3dland? And don't worry they don't focus too much on 3d anymore

Also kinda turned off by the fact I can't get a American white 2fd


----------



## Sophie23 (Sep 4, 2017)

I got the New 2DSXl in Black and turquoise because my New 3DSXL button worn out. I got the New 2DSXL instead of getting a New  3DSXL because I didn't use the 3D much and because it was much cheaper than the New 3DSXL and what was more amazing was it came with a Adaptor! When I opened it up it came with usual things you would find when opening a 3DS box which was AR cards , and a operations manual. I love my New 2DSXL and I would recommend it to anyone who doesn't like 3D and doesn't mind not having 3D or because it's much cheaper.


----------



## Loriii (Sep 5, 2017)

It feels light and very comfortable. I've been using it to play non-3D games and right now, it's Dragon Quest VIII. I don't mind the speakers since I could just use earphones/put on my iems whenever I feel like to.


----------



## Suyeon (Sep 11, 2017)

I bought mine on Saturday (and managed to get the transfer process done at work after a couple of failures) and so far, I'm satisfied with it (the speakers leave a bit to be desired, but... earphones). I bought it primarily for SNES emulation and easier homebrew. I still have my original 3DS but since the transfer has taken place, I may just use that as a means to complete the pokedex on Pokemon or get visitor/streetpass badges and the train station/town hall upgrades without cheats.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 20, 2017)

I won't get this. I love the clamshell design of the 3DS.

My New3DSXL is perfect for me.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2017)

oath2order said:


> I won't get this. I love the clamshell design of the 3DS.
> 
> My New3DSXL is perfect for me.



If I was a 6 feet dude with large hands then yeah.

Anyway, managed to find a dead cheap one of those here that I ended up ordering so I hope I can pick it up tomorrow. Second hand goods since they didn't have a manual and the AR cards but yeah I wanna get back into New Leaf and while that stripy design is kinda meh better than nothing. Would never have bought it at full price though smh.


----------



## Soigne (Sep 20, 2017)

I really dig the white & orange color, I'm thinking about getting one of them.


----------



## WitchOfMiracles (Sep 20, 2017)

I have a New 3DS XL but I never use the 3D feature and found it to be a bit heavy, so I was curious about the New 2DS XL by comparison. Well, it just so happens I was able to get my hands on one because I was buying one as a gift for my young cousin who was visiting me on vacation. After testing it out, I can safely say I still prefer the New 3DS XL by a large margin. Allow me to detail why:

The New 2DS XL has much weaker speakers than the New 3DS XL. If you use headphones this is a non-issue, but wearing headphones all the time gives me a headache and I enjoy using the speakers from the console itself. The audio quality is not terrible, but if you're comparing them both side by side the New 3DS XL has much better sound.

The New 2DS XL's top screen is very wobbly/unstable compared to the New 3DS XL. This is my biggest gripe and for me personally it would drive me completely insane having a top screen that constantly wiggles around during normal use. The top screen on the New 3DS XL is very firm and sturdy feeling, whereas the New 2DS XL seems a bit flimsy by comparison, although on its own it's obviously perfectly adequate and fine. 

The New 2DS XL is a little bit lighter, but not enough to warrant replacing the New 3DS XL. It's a bit easier to hold, but not by much. They also put a cover over the game cartridge slot which was nice, although it's a bit hard to open. Either way, the placement of the game cartridge slot seems incredibly stupid on both consoles. Just like the stupid placement of the power button. At least the SD card is very easily accessible now. 

The stylus is not very good on the New 2DS XL. It is very hard to slide into the console, and requires being pushed in in the exact right position or it will get stuck and stick out of the console. It's also very, VERY tiny. I can't imagine it being comfortable to hold for more complex games at all.

So overall it's much better than all other iterations of the 3DS/2DS, but definitely not worth going from the New 3DS XL to this. The only thing it has going for it by comparison to the New 3DS XL is the easily accessible SD card slot, and the cover for the game cartridge. If you have a New 3DS XL or a 3DS XL, I'd say don't bother getting this, but if you have any other 3DS/2DS I'd say this is a great upgrade. If you don't have any 3DS/2DS system then the New 2DS XL will probably seem like the better choice due to the price difference as well.

I'm going to probably play the system a little more so some of my thoughts may change after some more use.

Edit: Played with it a bit more and I liked it more than I did the first time through, the build of the console feels very nice and the lightness of it is more apparent than I thought compared to the New 3DS XL. It feels more comfortable to hold and although the top screen is a bit wobbly, the fact that it's lighter does make it pretty comfortable. However, the issues with the speakers and especially the awful stylus still remain. The audio isn't terrible like I said before, the lesser sound quality is adequate, but the incredibly tiny stylus just baffles me. It doesn't feel comfortable at all. Overall though I think the New 2DS is pretty awesome, probably the definitive version of the 2DS/3DS line of consoles to me, minus the stylus.


----------



## Alpha_BatWolf_Tsukuri (Sep 25, 2017)

So, I have the New 3DS XL and debating on getting the new 2ds xl...I really like the black and blue one and the sd slot is better but is it the right thing to do? I was kinda sad when I got rid of my 3ds xl cause the new 3ds xl didnt use the same covers but the new 3ds xl is kinda bland and I like the new color and design of the 2ds xl soo is it worth it?


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 8, 2017)

I plan on getting it since it is cheaper than the new 3DS. I am happy it is foldable. I never use the 3D effect anyway since it gives me a headache, so I figure why pay more for a system with a feature I won't use.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

I have a friend who has one, and it's actually a lot neater than I expected. I really like the shape and screen size! I don't think I'd get one, though, because the volume switch is a bit hard to move and the sound sounds.... different. (there's no visible speakers, so it just sounds more closed off, if that makes any sense)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2017)

Maycee said:


> I have a friend who has one, and it's actually a lot neater than I expected. I really like the shape and screen size! I don't think I'd get one, though, because the volume switch is a bit hard to move and the sound sounds.... different. (there's no visible speakers, so it just sounds more closed off, if that makes any sense)



Yeah, it gets dusty real quick and loads though because of the inward edges but yeah as long as you have a microfiber towel I guess.And yeah I totally get what you mean with the sound, if I blast it fully (like fishing in New Leaf or I don't hear a ****) it sounds really loud and canny.

But yeah that lid alone that cover the cartridge hole is worth it, I always had trouble with games popping out since I take mine out a lot.


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 12, 2017)

it would be better if the speakers were in a different spot.


----------



## Nena (Oct 14, 2017)

I pre-ordered it a month in advance and picked it up and just enjoy playing my new 2ds xl


----------



## Huseyin (Oct 18, 2017)

I never use the 3d feature, but have a new nintendo 3ds xl. Would've bought this if it was availlible a year ago tho.


----------



## Flare (Nov 20, 2017)

Damn the Pokeball 2DS XL is extremely tempting. D:

- - - Post Merge - - -

If it weren't for the fears of the speakers being awful, I'd buy it asap.


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 20, 2017)

It's a shame this didn't come out earlier than it did. That said, if I ever need a replacement, I would definitely go for this. Though honestly I'd buy a new classic 3DS or 2DS if they weren't seemingly discontinued.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2017)

Flare said:


> Damn the Pokeball 2DS XL is extremely tempting. D:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> If it weren't for the fears of the speakers being awful, I'd buy it asap.



The sound is a bit canny, I agree but tbh worth it unless they are too expensive where you live.


----------



## Holla (Nov 20, 2017)

I bought the Galaxy new 3DS XL about a year ago when my OG 3DS XL?s hinge was beginning to crack from over 1000 hours of playtime. I still really love the Galaxy design and new 3DS XL Design. The new 2DS design is ok but I prefer the look of the new 3DS XL. That and I?m also one of the few people who really likes playing games in 3D 99% of the time. I also find the graphics look more smooth and crisp in 3D.

Only thing that irks me is how Game Freak got lazy with Pok?mon Sun/Moon and Ultra Sun/Ultra Moon in having no 3D. Sure the 6th gen games had limited 3D but I really liked at least having 3D in battles. Oh well.

In general I find the 3D feature of the 3DS tends to be quite underrated it?s actually a great feature people just have a hard time adjusting to it. To each their own though do what you enjoy.


----------



## 50m4ra (Nov 23, 2017)

Holla said:


> I bought the Galaxy new 3DS XL about a year ago when my OG 3DS XL’s hinge was beginning to crack from over 1000 hours of playtime. I still really love the Galaxy design and new 3DS XL Design. The new 2DS design is ok but I prefer the look of the new 3DS XL. That and I’m also one of the few people who really likes playing games in 3D 99% of the time. I also find the graphics look more smooth and crisp in 3D.
> 
> Only thing that irks me is how Game Freak got lazy with Pok?mon Sun/Moon and Ultra Sun/Ultra Moon in having no 3D. Sure the 6th gen games had limited 3D but I really liked at least having 3D in battles. Oh well.
> 
> In general I find the 3D feature of the 3DS tends to be quite underrated it’s actually a great feature people just have a hard time adjusting to it. To each their own though do what you enjoy.


It seems to me that the 3ds would physically die if they added 3d due to how unoptimized battles are


----------



## Ellexi (Nov 23, 2017)

I got the Black Friday New 3DS last year (and yes, I camped out all night until 6 am for that sucker in the freezing cold) but I'm most likely going to get the New 2DS ASAP after I move and can splurge on it. Whether that be Christmas, next year, I dunno. But I want it.

I LOVE the design of it and the bigger screen. I have poor vision (legally blind, to be exact) so the 3D feature on the 3DS has never worked well for me due to migraines.

I had an original pink 3ds that unfortunately got a cracked screen from a kid messing with it. Then my cat knocked over my new 3ds and it got a small scuff mark on the screen... since that design is basically a sandwich fold and if you drop your DS or whatever it's gonna hurt. Hence why I think I love the New 2DS clam shell. I would think it's more protective? Correct me if I'm wrong.

I wish it had more colors available but omg, when I saw the rather unpopular non-fold 2DS in a Black Friday sale catalog I couldn't believe my eyes. Nintendo y u do dis. I want like a white/pink folding 2DS, not that cinder block of gaming hardware.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2017)

Ellexi said:


> I wish it had more colors available but omg, when I saw the rather unpopular non-fold 2DS in a Black Friday sale catalog I couldn't believe my eyes. Nintendo y u do dis. I want like a white/pink folding 2DS, not that cinder block of gaming hardware.



Yeah unless you manage to get that Pok?ball design or some Japanese LE they are kinda bland... how about like a brown or orange New 3ds. Or purple ones, need more of those, man. I have the Black x Turquoise one and it's kinda cool, although I've drowned it in TBT Fair stickers now. I dunno how sturdy the shell is actuall, but I do like the lid over the cartridge hole, mine always popped out when I kept them in bags and such so it's nice!


----------



## Weiland (Nov 27, 2017)

I have the Pokeball edition, and I hate the speakers' locations. It sounds so quiet when playing (even on full volume!). Oh well, can't be helped. I just hope once Pokemon is on Switch next year that the 3DS finally dies. It's had a long, good run. Let it die and quit making models. I will admit, however, that the New 2DS XL was a necessity.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2017)

Weiland said:


> I have the Pokeball edition, and I hate the speakers' locations. It sounds so quiet when playing (even on full volume!). Oh well, can't be helped. I just hope once Pokemon is on Switch next year that the 3DS finally dies. It's had a long, good run. Let it die and quit making models. I will admit, however, that the New 2DS XL was a necessity.



Nah I hope they will support 3ds/2ds etc. as long as they can. I mean they already have a real nice library and you can still play free online 

And yeah it was, tbh I'm glad the volume is not too loud because yeah everytime fishing on NL and having that dang sound in my ears I died lol.


----------

